# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  ÀquaNeves

## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Vou reeniciar o registo do meu àqua visto o anterior se ter perdido!!!com o novo formato do "Forum" :yb620: 

Upgrad de "Fish only" para "Reef" em27/11/2007

Setup

Aquário: 180frx60lax70al +/-650l
Iluminação:4x80w T5 ( para colocar + 4x80w T5 )
Escumador:Turbo Skimmer "Queen TS-2000" (c/bomba Eheim Compact+ 3000) 
Osmose:4 estágios ( Seahorseshop)
Circulação:1 Tunze 6025 + 1 Tunze 6045 + 1 SunSun JVP102 + 1 Resun 15000 c/multicontrolador ( Depois de upgrad feito há aproximamente 1 mês )
Filtros:1 Eheim de 1200l c/ carvão activado 24h x 365 dias ( muda de 2 em 2 meses) + 1 Eheim de 350l ( em stand bay para em caso de necessidade utilizar resinas de fosfatos ou outras ).
Rocha viva:+/-50kg
Rocha morta:+/-60kg
Substracto:+/-100kg  ( areão colectado na praia da Figueirinha há 28anos) :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Vivos

Peixes
1 Zebrassoma Flavescens
1 Stenochaetus Strigosus
1 Pseudochromis Paccagneiae
1 Pseudanthia Kashiwae
1 Pomacentros Moluccensis
1 Amphiprion Periderion
1 Amphiprion Clarkii
1 Salarius Fasciata

Invertebrados
2 Lysmatas Sticaudatas
2 Lysmatas Amboinensesis
1 Stenopus Hispidus

Corais

2 Montiporas Arquituberculatas
2 Lobophyton
3 Sarcophyton
3 Ricordia Floridae
2 Rhodactis Indosinensis
2 Cladiellas
3 Sinulárias green
Green Star Polyps
Pallitoas verdes e castanhas
Protopallitoas castanhas
Zooanthos verdes e azuis
Xénias
Actinodiscus verdes metálicoe e marmoreados


Anémonas
1 Heteractis Malu

Equipa de limpesa
+/- 60 Hermitas patas verdes
+/- 60 Nassários
+/- 60 Ceryntiuns
+ algumas dezenas de búzios de três espécimes

Aguardo comentários,conselhos sugestões,tudo o que possa ser uma mais valia para o bem estar dos meus inquilinos.
Um abraço a todos 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Agora as fotos ( perdoêm a qualidade das mesmas,mas tanto o fotógrafo como o tlm são fracos).

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

E mais algumas

Fiquem bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

2 vídios c/geral
1 vídio c/interação anémona + clarkii
Um abraço e comentem

www.vimeo.com/2508544
www.vimeo.com/3452379
www.vimeo.com/2498151

Fiquem bem 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

tá muito fixe, parabéns!

----------


## JoséCosta

Parabens amigo Jorge, isso esta com mt bom aspecto.... :yb677: 

Abraços
JC

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Amigo Jorge,

Já tive oportunidade de ver este aqua ao vivo e depois de ter a minha nova máquina fotográfica prometo que dou aí um salto para tirar umas macros... Ao vivo é ainda mais espetacular...

Gosto do ar "vivido" do aqua e dos espaços que tem entre corais. Adoro essa anémona e a simbiose está fenomenal.

O substrato tem coralina certo? 

Agora a grande crítica... Essa tridacnia precisava de estar voltada para a luz... está com um aspecto pouco saudável...  :yb624: 

Um forte abraço e agradecimentos  :Olá: 

Raul

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  amigo Raúl

È isso...a Tridacnia já há uns bons aninhos que não se bronzeia :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
O substrato tem alguma (pouca) coralina.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Jorge,
Tens aí um exemplo de um aquário simples e bastante agradável. No vídeo, a acção da água sobre os corais e a movimentação da anemona com o palhaço faz-nos sentir a tranquilidade do mundo marinho. Ao vivo deve ser ainda mais espectacular. Os meus sinceros parabéns.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge,
> Tens aí um exemplo de um aquário simples e bastante agradável. No vídeo, a acção da água sobre os corais e a movimentação da anemona com o palhaço faz-nos sentir a tranquilidade do mundo marinho. Ao vivo deve ser ainda mais espectacular. Os meus sinceros parabéns.



 :Olá:  Machado

O meu obrigado pelo elogio e inssentivo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Para que o post  :yb668:  arrefeça  :yb665:  deixo mais uns vídios feitos ontem.
Perdoem o blábláblá da transmissão televisiva (è só baixar o som),assim como o telm.e o operador de cãmera  :yb624: 
Profissional procura-se para um registo como deve ser.

Meu Àqua 2 on Vimeo
Meu Àqua 3 on Vimeo
Meu Àqua 4 on Vimeo

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Jorge parabéns, tem um aquário muito bonito e

 com muito movimento .    :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  

 UM ABRAÇO

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge parabéns, tem um aquário muito bonito e
> 
>  com muito movimento .    
> 
>  UM ABRAÇO



 :Olá:  Luis

Obrigado pelo incentivo :Pracima: 
Às vezes pergunto -me se vale a pena colocar fotos ou vídios com a qualidade das minhas :SbSourire2: ...mas como  :yb668:  tenho cão...caço com gato  :yb624:  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Cautela

Muito Gosto amigo Jorge,

De facto o seu aqua esta muito bonito, com cor e muito movimento.

Quanto à qualidade das filmagens e  fotos, como pode constatar existe muita gente a colocar o seu post.

Muita sorte para o que vem, e coloque sempre as fotos que tanto gostamos.

Abraço,

PCautela

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Parabéns Jorge !

Um verdadeiro pedaço do oceano  :SbOk: 

Abraço !

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Muito Gosto amigo Jorge,
> 
> De facto o seu aqua esta muito bonito, com cor e muito movimento.
> 
> Quanto à qualidade das filmagens e  fotos, como pode constatar existe muita gente a colocar o seu post.
> 
> Muita sorte para o que vem, e coloque sempre as fotos que tanto gostamos.
> 
> Abraço,
> ...



 :Olá:  Paulo

Obrigado por teres gostado do meu àqua.
Pena tenho de não ter fotos e vídios de qualidade...mas como o dinossáurio faz dia 21 anos...fica na calha uma máquina como deve de ser e a promessa de melhores imagens.
Um abraço :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Parabéns Jorge !
> 
> Um verdadeiro pedaço do oceano 
> 
> Abraço !




 :Olá:  Gonçalo

Obrigado pelo teu elogio e incentivo :Pracima: mas muito ainda há para melhorar.
Um abraço :SbOk: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Jorge Rocha

:Olá:  Jorge
O seu aquário está muito bonito.  :SbOk: 
espero que o meu nano venha a ficar com a qualidade do seu.
abraços
Paulo Rocha

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge
> O seu aquário está muito bonito. 
> espero que o meu nano venha a ficar com a qualidade do seu.
> abraços
> Paulo Rocha



 :Olá:  Paulo

Obrigado pelo comentário :Pracima: 
Tenho a certeza que o teu nano ficará muito bom  :SbOk3: 
Para tal basta teres paciência e seguires as dicas que o Paulo Oliveira te deu...pois tem muito potencial...e como diz o povo  :yb665: ...tamanho não è qualidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Mais umas tiradas ontem.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Mais

----------


## Jorge Neves

Mais

----------


## Jorge Neves

Para terminar

Uma Boa Páscoa para todos.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Mais uma fotos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

Mais algumas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge ,com um tubo de mangueira mais grosso que o normal conseguias aspirar a areia toda  sem muito trabalho,e sem tirar os vivos ,e depois enchendo um bidon de 50 ou 100lt conseguias lavar a rocha toda ,e duvido muito que os vivos sofressem algo com isso .*È preciso é coragem para começar .
> Apesar do teu aquario ser uma referencia em termos de longevidade já começa a pedir alguma remodelação ,para consegires aproveitar os beneficios do aumento da iluminação


 :Olá:  Luis

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Como vou a Inglaterra a meados do mês que vem e volto no final do mês,se as coisas não tiverem normalisado,então aí sim,vou ter que  tomar uma decisão.
Lembro que não è só uma questão de tirar o areão e escovar rochas,por baixo do mesmo,ainda se encontram as placas usadas à època para a filtragem biológica???,ou seja,tenho que desactivar complectamente o àqua e dar início a novo ciclo,o que,como deves calcular,não è tão linear assim. 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Testes efectuados hoge.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Jorge, tenho uma palavra para ti. "Vodka"

Lê bastante sobre isto principalmente no Reefcentral pois os relatos de sucesso na redução de nitratos são impressionantes.

Abraço,

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> Boas ,
> 
> Jorge, tenho uma palavra para ti. "Vodka"
> 
> Lê bastante sobre isto principalmente no Reefcentral pois os relatos de sucesso na redução de nitratos são impressionantes.
> 
> Abraço,


Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
sem querer alterar o seu método (aliás com que eu tenho aprendido alguma coisa), quero-lhe dizer que utilizo o método vodka há cerca de oito mêses, e tanto quanto me parece, dá resultado, já lá vão quatro garrafas (lol).
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Não resisto...

Jorge, se os corais não beberem tudo eu posso sempre ajudar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não resisto...
> 
> Jorge, se os corais não beberem tudo eu posso sempre ajudar.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Não dá...e eu  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
> sem querer alterar o seu método (aliás com que eu tenho aprendido alguma coisa), quero-lhe dizer que utilizo o método vodka há cerca de oito mêses, e tanto quanto me parece, dá resultado, já lá vão quatro garrafas (lol).
> um abraço
> afonso


 :Olá:  Amigo Afonso

Tenho tido algumas reservas quanto ao método,mas como referi,quando vier vou ter de tomar uma decisão...e uma delas talvez passe por aì...antes de atitudes mais drásticas.
Fico grato pelo relato da sua experiência,dando-me entre outros,coragem com o seu testemunho.




> Boas ,
> 
> Jorge, tenho uma palavra para ti. "Vodka"
> 
> Lê bastante sobre isto principalmente no Reefcentral pois os relatos de sucesso na redução de nitratos são impressionantes.
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá:  Rui

Como já deves ter reparado (tabela das análises efectuadas ontem),depois da ùltima TPA,da melhor gestão da iluminação,do acabar com o Bailing (CA;MG;KH) e voltar à tradicional reposição com àgua de osmose e Kalkwasser,fazendo análises semanais e acertando só os valores em défice,o NO3,baixou para os 10mg.
Tal como referi ao Afonso,não vou descartar o "Vodka",assim fico grato por seres mais um a dar testemunho.
Um abraço aos três

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  

Depois do regresso  :yb620: ... a saga continua. 
Algumas fotos tiradas hoge.













Continua...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Continua...

----------


## Jorge Neves

Um abraço


Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

as ferias trouxeram maquina nova ,pois a fotos melhoraram consideravelmente  :SbOk:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Pois foi, agora tem outro realçe, ainda mais bonito e a minha vontade de fazer uma visita aumenta. 
um abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas
> 
> as ferias trouxeram maquina nova ,pois a fotos melhoraram consideravelmente


 :Olá:  Carlos

A máquina è a mesma  :yb620:  ... o treino è que tem sido mais intensivo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Pois foi, agora tem outro realçe, ainda mais bonito e a minha vontade de fazer uma visita aumenta. 
> um abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Sabe que será sempre um prazer.
Já agora...sempre desce?
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Uma foto da geral...



e fotos do segundo bichinho,que não me deixa ganhar para "Cerites"  :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: 
Espero que desta o casal não tenha deixado descendentes  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 







Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> :
> Já agora...sempre desce?
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Olá amigo Jorge Neves
Acabei agora de confirmar a minha ida para Portimão.
Na 2ª feira de manhã antes de partir eu ligo-lhe.
Não há dúvida que as fotos estão muito melhores, ou então melhorou o reef.
um abraço
até 2ª

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo Jorge Neves
> Acabei agora de confirmar a minha ida para Portimão.
> Na 2ª feira de manhã antes de partir eu ligo-lhe.
> Não há dúvida que as fotos estão muito melhores, ou então melhorou o reef.
> um abraço
> até 2ª


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

O reef melhorou substancialmente.
Então até segunda.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  pessoal

E vão três... :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 
Acidentalmente ao apanhá-la à luz da lanterna,partiu-se em três e curiosamente de manhã encontravam-se todos vivos,o que me leva a crer poderem multiplicar-se por fracionamento quando atacadas por predadores.
Para além do que já sabia e confirmado em pesquisa na Net,fiquei também a saber que as "Tridacmas" fazem parte da sua ementa...assim pessoal das "Tridacmas" com mortes por explicar...toca a ir à caça (em Àfrica usava farolim de testa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: ) .
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Quatro dias depois,aqui estou novamente pela mesma razão..."Flatworm Pericellis Sp".
Ontem fiz mais uma caçada (sem farolim de testa  :yb624: ) e começo a temer pelo meu "Strombus".
Não encontro na net referência a predador efectivo deste espécime...surgem apenas algumas hipóteses de os "Mandarins" e os "Sixline" poderem predá-los...mas não passam de hipóteses.
Assim,se alguém tiver experiência efectiva de um predador,não só eu agradeço,mas penso que toda a comunidade agradecerá,visto eles predarem turbos e todo o tipo de cerites,tridacmas,ameijoas,tudo o que è molusco.
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Este sim...è um dos lados escuros dos reefs.
Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Realmente ter um  aquário é um desafio.
Temos que ir à procura do que não sabemos...
Lembro-me que quando comecei, julgava que tudo era benigno num aquário... 7 anos depois, não requintei muito esse pensamento... mas são problemas como o seu que me vão alertando e ensinando.

Obrigado pela partilha.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Encontrei isto...

What to do about Flatworms??? [Archive] - Aquaria Central

Altivelis
01-07-2003, 9:22 PM
At my store we had an outbreak in one of our tanks and we have tried everything (we ended up just syphoning them out whenever we have the chance and their numbers are dropping). Best bet in a home aquarium is to get as many flat worm eating animals in there as possible. There are many that are supposed to take care of them and here are a few that I have heard of.
Yellow wrasse (yellow coris wrasse)
Orchid dottyback
Longnosed hawk
the spotted Maderin Goby (can't remmeber their real name off the top of my head)

I'm sure there are many others that will pick at them but those are what I know and can think of at this time.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Encontrei isto...
> 
> What to do about Flatworms??? [Archive] - Aquaria Central
> 
> Altivelis
> 01-07-2003, 9:22 PM
> At my store we had an outbreak in one of our tanks and we have tried everything (we ended up just syphoning them out whenever we have the chance and their numbers are dropping). Best bet in a home aquarium is to get as many flat worm eating animals in there as possible. There are many that are supposed to take care of them and here are a few that I have heard of.
> Yellow wrasse (yellow coris wrasse)
> Orchid dottyback
> ...


 :Olá:  Filipe

O que queria mesmo era a experiência efectiva,pois tudo que aparece na Net è muito vago (talvez o six-line,o camarão pimenta,o mandarim...talvez,talvez...),ainda não li quem quer que seja,afirmar que usou este ou aquele predador e funcionou.
Contudo,obrigado pela dica,pois este site ainda o não tinha visto nas minhas deambulações pela Net.
Resta-me assim continuar alerta  :SbRequin2: ... e de fisga armada  :yb624: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> Realmente ter um  aquário é um desafio.
> Temos que ir à procura do que não sabemos...
> 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Ferrer

Palavras sábias...porque de facto è tudo quanto afirma  :SbOk: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## António Vitor

Um bem haja Jorge e não desanimes, parece que o reconheci, mas pode ser apenas semelhante, tinha na altura o six line e realmente nunca mais o vi...

Eu até pensava que era benigno...
agora tenho um peixe feio que há mais de 1 ano nunca me comeu nada, mas como é feio vive e vive...igual a este:



portanto se não come o que lhe dou e se está gordo....terá de papar o que encontra...é outra hipótese...
como até parece ser vaga a informação na net, vai ver que é porque funciona, e existem multiplas soluções...

----------


## joaoTomas

> Um bem haja Jorge e não desanimes, parece que o reconheci, mas pode ser apenas semelhante, tinha na altura o six line e realmente nunca mais o vi...
> 
> Eu até pensava que era benigno...
> agora tenho um peixe feio que há mais de 1 ano nunca me comeu nada, mas como é feio vive e vive...igual a este:
> 
> 
> 
> portanto se não come o que lhe dou e se está gordo....terá de papar o que encontra...é outra hipótese...
> como até parece ser vaga a informação na net, vai ver que é porque funciona, e existem multiplas soluções...


Antonio esse peixe é da familia dos Dragonets (da mesma familia dos manderins) mais precisamente  um Red Scooter Dragonet (Synchiropus marmoratus) 

Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Scooter Dragonet

e ele alimentasse dos bichos minusculos que tens no aquario, eu tenho um manderim e também nunca lhe dei comer, por isso mesmo. Por acaso já o vi comer artemia que vai ao fundo mas é raro comer isso, ele apenas sobrevive alimentando-se de todos os micro-organismos que já estão colonizados na rocha e areia.

----------


## António Vitor

> Antonio esse peixe é da familia dos Dragonets (da mesma familia dos manderins) mais precisamente  um Red Scooter Dragonet (Synchiropus marmoratus) 
> 
> Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Scooter Dragonet
> 
> e ele alimentasse dos bichos minusculos que tens no aquario, eu tenho um manderim e também nunca lhe dei comer, por isso mesmo. Por acaso já o vi comer artemia que vai ao fundo mas é raro comer isso, ele apenas sobrevive alimentando-se de todos os micro-organismos que já estão colonizados na rocha e areia.


O meu cosnegue ser mais feio e cinzento...
lol
mas é isso mesmo!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Um bem haja Jorge e não desanimes, parece que o reconheci, mas pode ser apenas semelhante, tinha na altura o six line e realmente nunca mais o vi...
> 
> Eu até pensava que era benigno...
> agora tenho um peixe feio que há mais de 1 ano nunca me comeu nada, mas como é feio vive e vive...igual a este:
> 
> 
> 
> portanto se não come o que lhe dou e se está gordo....terá de papar o que encontra...é outra hipótese...
> como até parece ser vaga a informação na net, vai ver que é porque funciona, e existem multiplas soluções...


 :Olá: Vitor

Começo por te agradecer a disponibilidade em me ajudares  :SbOk: 
Agora...
Acredito que Wrasses,Dragonetes e alguns camarões,possam predar esta "Joia"...mas só quando muito pequenas...não adultas,que quando em trãnsito atingem 8 a 10cm de comprimento.
Assim vou ter que optar por algum destes seus predadores,afim de no mínimo controlar a praga.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## joaoTomas

> Vitor
> 
> Começo por te agradecer a disponibilidade em me ajudares 
> Agora...
> Acredito que Wrasses,Dragonetes e alguns camarões,possam predar esta "Joia"...mas só quando muito pequenas...não adultas,que quando em trãnsito atingem 8 a 10cm de comprimento.
> Assim vou ter que optar por algum destes seus predadores,afim de no mínimo controlar a praga.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


Os dragonets são carnivoros, mas apostava mais num Wrasse, sixline ou outro, pode ser que lhe pegue...Boa sorte com a luta  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Os dragonets são carnivoros, mas apostava mais num Wrasse, sixline ou outro, pode ser que lhe pegue...Boa sorte com a luta


 :Olá: Tomás

Obrigado pela força  :SbOk: 
A minha dúvida divide-se entre o Sixline e o Yello Coris.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Baltasar Parreira

Embora difícil de encontrar por cá ou mesmo impossível, não sei pois nunca consegui comprar nenhum, o único wrasse documentado como comedor 100% de planarias e flatworms é mesmo o Melanurus Wrasse (Halichoeres melanurus), que até é bem bonito como podem ver:



Fica aqui o que dizem sempre dele (sorry ser em inglês):

"One of the best kept secrets in the hobby, the Melanurus Wrasse is one of the best problem solvers for Planaria flatworms in reef aquariums. Forget medications that can harm or damage your delicate motile invertebrates! The Melanurus Wrasse will consume flatworms and you will see the difference within a matter of a couple of days. Once the flatworms are gone you have an attractive, friendly fish that will readily adjust to a captive diet and frequent the water column with activity. There are definate differences in the sexes as the female has a spot on it's tail and the male lacks that spot."

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Embora difícil de encontrar por cá ou mesmo impossível, não sei pois nunca consegui comprar nenhum, o único wrasse documentado como comedor 100% de planarias e flatworms é mesmo o Melanurus Wrasse (Halichoeres melanurus), que até é bem bonito como podem ver:
> 
> 
> 
> Fica aqui o que dizem sempre dele (sorry ser em inglês):
> 
> "One of the best kept secrets in the hobby, the Melanurus Wrasse is one of the best problem solvers for Planaria flatworms in reef aquariums. Forget medications that can harm or damage your delicate motile invertebrates! The Melanurus Wrasse will consume flatworms and you will see the difference within a matter of a couple of days. Once the flatworms are gone you have an attractive, friendly fish that will readily adjust to a captive diet and frequent the water column with activity. There are definate differences in the sexes as the female has a spot on it's tail and the male lacks that spot."


 :Olá:  Baltazar

Obrigado pela dica.
De facto um peixe a ter em linha de conta por todos os reefers,pois preda não só platelmintos como no meu caso,como também os nudis que atacam as montiporas,assim como os caracois pirãmide predadores de tridacmas,predando ainda todo o tipo de planárias...claro que copépodes  anfípodes e alguns camarões mais pequenos,já eram.
Pena que a cama do meu àqua não seja propícia às suas necessidades e mais ainda...que não se encontre disponível em Portugal com facilidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Mais um registro captado na segunda-feira por volta das 23.00 horas,da "Jóia da Coroa" do meu àqua.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Continua vivinho da silva.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

Ps :Big Grin: esculpem as fotos (flash) e o fotógrafo  :yb665:

----------


## João Seguro

Ele anda aí xD

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> a todos
> 
> Mais um registro captado na segunda-feira por volta das 23.00 horas,da "Jóia da Coroa" do meu àqua.
> 
> 
> Continua vivinho da silva.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves
> ...


desculpe a minha ignorância, mas o que é isso?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> desculpe a minha ignorância, mas o que é isso?


 :Olá: Filipe

Começar por dizer que nestas coisas de reefs e neste particular,não há ignorãncias (...) há simplesmente seres que não aparecem todos os dias e que desconhecemos.
O dito ser è um chiton "Cryptolax Larvae Formis" (è alguívoro).
A fazer um ano (a 1ª vez que o vi e já no tamanho actual),esta è a quarta vez que se mostra,mas só aparece (quando aparece)depois de luzes desligadas,pelo que como deves calcular,só à caça com lanterna nesse período.
Grato pela tua curiosidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Filipe Lopes

> Filipe
> 
> Começar por dizer que nestas coisas de reefs e neste particular,não há ignorãncias (...) há simplesmente seres que não aparecem todos os dias e que desconhecemos.
> O dito ser è um chiton "Cryptolax Larvae Formis" (è alguívoro).
> A fazer um ano (a 1ª vez que o vi e já no tamanho actual),esta è a quarta vez que se mostra,mas só aparece (quando aparece)depois de luzes desligadas,pelo que como deves calcular,só à caça com lanterna nesse período.
> Grato pela tua curiosidade.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


muito obrigado.. e vá continuando com as caçadas.. :SbSourire:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Umas gerais acabadas de tirar.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:tutasla: 
Muito bom! Este é um dos meus tanques favoritos aqui do RF. É a prova que determinadas soluções são eternas mesmo que aparentemente passem de moda.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Muito bom! Este é um dos meus tanques favoritos aqui do RF. É a prova que determinadas soluções são eternas mesmo que aparentemente passem de moda.


 :Olá:  Nuno

Fico grato com o feedback simpático sobre o meu "Tanque".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Jorge,

Tens de me dizer que "ração" dás aos peixes.... eles estão com umas cores e um aspecto muito saudável, estão "gordinhos" como se vê habitualmente na Natureza. Não é habitual nos nossos aquários ter peixes assim tão bem alimentados.... Muito bom!

----------


## Florbela Tavares

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> Tens de me dizer que "ração" dás aos peixes.... eles estão com umas cores e um aspecto muito saudável, estão "gordinhos" como se vê habitualmente na Natureza. Não é habitual nos nossos aquários ter peixes assim tão bem alimentados.... Muito bom!


 :Olá: 

Penso que o aquario do Sr. Neves, transmite uma calma e um tipo de saberdoria que só se consegue adquirir com os anos.

Gosto muito  :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge,
> 
> Tens de me dizer que "ração" dás aos peixes.... eles estão com umas cores e um aspecto muito saudável, estão "gordinhos" como se vê habitualmente na Natureza. Não é habitual nos nossos aquários ter peixes assim tão bem alimentados.... Muito bom!



 :Olá:  Ricardo

Começo por te agradecer o feedback.
A ração è a normal,uma vez ao dia e sem excessos: flocos;granulado;artémia;mysis;preparados,etc.,tod  as vitaminadas,à excepção dos flocos e granulado.
Os alguívoros têm ainda o que os aquaristas de reef fogem a sete pés e que o meu sistema produz qb (sem booms) ...algas... nas quais levam o dia todo a pastar.





> Penso que o aquario do Sr. Neves, transmite uma calma e um tipo de saberdoria que só se consegue adquirir com os anos.
> 
> Gosto muito


 :Olá:  Florbela

Agradeço também o teu feedback.
Quanto ao "Sr.",vamos deixá-lo onde está...a não ser que te sintas coibida.
De facto,uma das poucas coisas que me dão equilíbrio no meio de todo o caos que nos rodeia.
Bem hajam

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
já estou de volta e satisfeito com o que vejo no seu aquário.
já comprei outro aquário para a nova montagem espero que até ao fim do ano consiga concretizar este projecto.
da próxima vez que for a Portimão aviso-o e passo pela sua casa para ver o seu "tanque" ah! ah!.
um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Pena que já não vá para Mil Fontes...
Deixei de acampar... caso contrário teria muito gosto em visitar o aquário.
Há semelhança do membro AntonioAfonso, são 2 elementos que admiro.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
> já estou de volta e satisfeito com o que vejo no seu aquário.
> já comprei outro aquário para a nova montagem espero que até ao fim do ano consiga concretizar este projecto.
> da próxima vez que for a Portimão aviso-o e passo pela sua casa para ver o seu "tanque" ah! ah!.
> um abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Sabe que há muito aguardo a sua visita...mas como em tudo na minha vida...não tenho pressa.




> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> Pena que já não vá para Mil Fontes...
> Deixei de acampar... caso contrário teria muito gosto em visitar o aquário.
> Há semelhança do membro AntonioAfonso, são 2 elementos que admiro.
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Uma escapadinha de ida e volta  :yb665:  com uma almoçarada pelo meio,dá-nos sempre grande prazer.
Fica a sugestão.
Um abraço a ambos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Ferrer
> 
> A velha fórmula,passa por só fazer TPAs quando o rei faz anos e nunca superior a 60l (10%),pois tudo começou (ajudado no início pela duplicação das lãmpadas) com TPAS de 100l semana sim semana não.
> Tenho para mim que TPAs grandes e a intervá-los como citei em cima,criam desiquilíbrios na população de bactérias,tendo como resultado,como que um novo cíclo de estabilidade,mas isto sou eu que digo e não passa da minha observação atenta e conhecedora do meu àqua e também intuição,que em todos estes anos sempre funcionou.
> Um abraço
> 
> Jorge Neves


 :Olá: 

Depois de ter lido o post do Basso,se dúvidas tivesse...já eram.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Obrigado pela dica da escapadinha.

(...)

Quanto às TPA's... é complicado...

Para quem não faz Balling... nem adiciona kalk... qual a forma de adicionar Ca, Mg??, etc... só com TPA's... eu acredito que com 10L de TPA (num sistema >200 e <300L) às 2as, 4as e 6as feiras e de 30L ao fim de semana.. consiga adicionar algo benéfico e retirar algo indesejável...

A não ser que a comida que se dá, seja suficiente para fornecer aos corais os elementos necessários...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> (...)
> 
> Quanto às TPA's... é complicado...
> 
> Para quem não faz Balling... nem adiciona kalk... qual a forma de adicionar Ca, Mg??, etc... 
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá:  Ferrer

Como eu faço...na àgua de reposição todas as noites (5l): uma noite Kalk,na outra CA,na seguinte Mg,depois KH e assim sucessivamente,è só calculares as concentrações em função dos consumos...o método para qualquer um deles è o científico pingo - pingo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Aconteceeeeuuuuu.
Há duas semanas a minha anémona desagregou o pé da ardósia onde esteve fazia para o mês que vem 10 anos.
Isto porque já não tinha base para absorver o tamanho do pé,indo assim agarrar-se ao vidro da mesma zona.
Notei contudo que se tinha deslocado ligeiramente para o lado da bomba do escumador e por segurança criei uma barreira física com um esqueleto de coral compacto que tinha por aqui para evitar acidentes,o que durou como referi 2 semanas.
Hoge às 9.00h quando as luzes acenderam estava no local habitual,para meu espanto a minha esposa às 10.45h,pergunta-me da sala o que se passava com o àqua,que a àgua parecia leite  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  (stress).
Vou investigar e dou com a menina presa na bomba de circulação junto ao vidro da frente  :yb620:  :yb620: .
Agora...vá correria a desligar a bomba e tirá-la do àqua...vá correria a despejar 150l de àgua...vá correria a repor 150l de àgua nova.
Resumindo...valeu na circunstãncia e na pior das ipóteses ter estado presa 1.45h...o ter em permanência 1Kg de carvão activo (15 dias de mudado)...o escumador ter tirado lixo que parecia um doido...ter feito a TPA de 150l.
Por esta hora está tudo normal,não apresentando nenhum dos vivos sinais de stress,sejam peixes,equipa de limpesa,ofiuros,bivalves e corais.
A menina fica hoge num balde de 20l com uma bomba de ciculação e com uma TPA já feita,aparentando estar bem (foi a tempo),para depois ir para uma cx de isopor de 40l com bomba de circulação e um escumador "SeaClone 100",até encontrar o destino para ela.
A fêmea "Clarki" que interagia com ela hà igual nº de anos,não sei como reagirá.
Mais logo coloco fotos para perceberem que o sistema no seu todo não foi afetado  :yb663: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
de facto foi bom estar em casa pois caso contrário poderia ser catastrófico, enfim...
ainda bem que resolveu a situação e que agora está tudo normalizado.
Decididamente vou retirar a minha, não pelo seu relato mas, porque ontem a minha comeu o meus estimada Cardinal de Bangai macho (pai dos seus).
bom irei dar pormenores no meu tópico.
desejo que continue tudo a correr bem 
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo Jorge Neves 
> de facto foi bom estar em casa pois caso contrário poderia ser catastrófico, enfim...
> ainda bem que resolveu a situação e que agora está tudo normalizado.
> Decididamente vou retirar a minha, não pelo seu relato mas, porque ontem a minha comeu o meus estimada Cardinal de Bangai macho (pai dos seus).
> bom irei dar pormenores no meu tópico.
> desejo que continue tudo a correr bem 
> um abraço
> afonso


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

De facto foi uma mais valia estar em casa,a não ser assim,não tenho dúvidas nenhumas que o colapso seria total  :yb663: .
Quanto à sua anémona,è muito estranho,pois a minha neste tempo todo jamais me predou o que quer que fosse e assim começo a achar que como foi dito por um companheiro de vício,seja uma gigantea (não me ocorre neste momento o nome).
Tenho para mim que os 2 com que finalmente acabei por ficar,sejam um casal,porquê!,porque ao contrário dos que despensei (como sabe) a colegas,não brigam e não ficam cada um em seu canto.
Assim terei todo o gosto em os dispensar,a fim de formar um novo casal.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Como prometido aí vão as fotos

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Mais duas

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Igualmente uma triste notícia!

Mas felizmente o Jorge estava em casa e aparentemente conseguiu conter a potencial vaga de destruição.

Bom esforço!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Depois do acidente com a "Heteracthis",algumas fotos em como o sistema não teve nenhum crash,com fotos inclusive da "joia da coroa" do àqua,todas tiradas ontem.

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas Jorge,

Tens ai uns pratos... vai lá vái  :EEK!: 
Belas cores.

Abraço,
FM

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

A "Jóia da coroa"
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

E mais algumas

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

Um abraço

JorgeNeves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Tive hoge o prazer de conhecer pessoalmente o nosso companheiro de vício Rogério e por ele ser convidado a conhecer o seu sistema.
Sistema com peças para formação do layout construidas por si, onde conjugou plates e blanches em plena harmonia de formas,dando ao àqua o aspecto natural de um reef.Conseguindo com isso que a colocação e distribuição dos diversos tipos de SPS se integrassem no conjunto,também eles de forma muito natural e com espaço mais que suficiente para a evolução dos peixes.
Peixes que vão do XXL "Acanthurus Nigricans",passando pelo XL "Pomacnthus Narvachus" e "Pomacanthus Imperador","Shoal",entre outros.
Em conclusão (...) um àqua agradável,com uma colecção de SPS muito boa e saudável,assim como Lps e outros.
Por tudo isto Rogério,o meu obrigado pela tua atenção e disponibilidade.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Como o tópico è "Diário do Meu Aquário",aqui vão umas tiradas há oito dias.

















Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia amigo Jorge Neves
como sempre muito bonito, adoro aquelas montiporas (prato vermelho) que saudades das minhas!!!!
aquário saudável boa continuação .
um abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá bom dia amigo Jorge Neves
> como sempre muito bonito, adoro aquelas montiporas (prato vermelho) que saudades das minhas!!!!
> aquário saudável boa continuação .
> um abraço


deitei fora uns pratos...
vem cá que arranjo-te frags disso.. a ver se combinamos pá semana, tenho andado atarefado e com horários malucos...

De resto concordo com o que dizes...
E faço minhas as tuas palavras António Afonso...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

> deitei fora uns pratos...
> vem cá que arranjo-te frags disso.. a ver se combinamos pá semana, tenho andado atarefado e com horários malucos...
> 
> De resto concordo com o que dizes...
> E faço minhas as tuas palavras António Afonso...


Olá Antonio Vitor está combinado para a semana estou disponivel e vou aí de novo com muito gosto
Amigo Jorge Neves peço desculpa por responder a outro assunto aqui no seu tópico mas, deu jeito...
um abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> De resto concordo com o que dizes...
> E faço minhas as tuas palavras António Afonso...


 :Olá:  Victor

Obrigado pelo feedback




> Amigo Jorge Neves peço desculpa por responder a outro assunto aqui no seu tópico mas, deu jeito...
> um abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Não tem que pedir desculpa.
O seu feedback foi mais importante.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Fresquinhas  :yb665: 
















Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Continuam fresquinhas  :Olá: 















Bem hajam...e até ao meu regresso.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Jorge, essas Montiporas vermelhas têm cá uma cor!!!

Muito bom.  :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  

Foto da briga entre a "Acropora" e "Montipora".
È o tipo de algodão que se vê dentro do enquadramento.
Numa outra intercessão venceu a "Acropora"  :yb624: 

Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite amigo Jorge Neves , o pormenor desta foto (briga) está expectacular, como tudo o resto claro
abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

Boas

Bom crescimento essa acropora 

Mas não sei, se senão seria melhor separar

Por vezes o facto de estar sempre em stress pode de um momento para o outro banquear  a acropora 

Para a montipora não há problema resiste a tudo

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa noite amigo Jorge Neves , o pormenor desta foto (briga) está expectacular, como tudo o resto claro
> abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Achei interessante.
Grato pelo feedback.




> Boas
> 
> Bom crescimento essa acropora 
> 
> Mas não sei, se senão seria melhor separar
> 
> Por vezes o facto de estar sempre em stress pode de um momento para o outro banquear  a acropora 
> 
> Para a montipora não há problema resiste a tudo


 :Olá:  Carlos

Obrigado pela dica,mais vindo de quem vém.
A briga em si,não dura mais de 2 a 3 horas e a Monti retrai-se,branqueia e contorna.
O meu receio è deslocar a Acro que tão difícil foi de começar a crescer e aí sim poder branquear com esse stress.
Tenho è de estar atento para que a Monti ao contornar a Acro,não venha a fazer prato que a sombreie,a ser assim vou ter que fazer a barba à Monti.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Boas Jorge, cada vez que cortas as pontas aos corais retiras os corais e voltas a cola-los com epoxi ou cortas mesmo dentro do aquário? Ou tiras rocha e tudo?

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge, cada vez que cortas as pontas aos corais retiras os corais e voltas a cola-los com epoxi ou cortas mesmo dentro do aquário? Ou tiras rocha e tudo?
> 
> Abraço



 :Olá:  João

Corto-os dentro do àqua,colo-os a uma base com epoxi (ou directamente à rocha) e vão para dentro do sistema.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Mas o coral principal não descolas da rocha ?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Mas o coral principal não descolas da rocha ?


 :Olá:  João

Não...não descolo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

então isso requer mais perícia ainda o.O obg pela dica  :Wink:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Mantendo a actualidade.





Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

O bichinho continua por cá fazendo o seu trabalho.





Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Jorge que trabalho é esse? alimenta-se do quê?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge que trabalho é esse? alimenta-se do quê?



 :Olá:  João

Algas...rápa-as até ao poro.
Repara na zona em que se encontra...manchas  brancas na foto...ao vivo são da cor da coralina.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Como indicador de estabilidade :SbClinOeil: ...mais do mesmo.



















...

----------


## Jorge Neves

mais três...




Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 







Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde
Continua a ver-se a qualidade de vida nesse reef 
só não vejo os Cardinais, mas os restantes continuam com muito bom aspecto.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa tarde
> Continua a ver-se a qualidade de vida nesse reef 
> só não vejo os Cardinais, mas os restantes continuam com muito bom aspecto.
> abraço
> afonso



 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Na ùltima foto do lado esquerdo vê-se um "Cardinal" por cima do "Desjardini",o outro habitualmente fica do lado direito perto das "Xénias" e só se juntam ao final do dia perto da hora da paparoca.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Amigo Afonso

Duas poses fresquinhas dos seus meninos.




Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Olá Jorge, está muito giro  :Wink:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado pelas fotos, fico contente por vê-los saudáveis mas, já não sei o que é mais bonito se, os Cardinais se os corais ah| ah|
um abraço

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Adoro esses actinodiscos azuis!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Adoro esses actinodiscos azuis!


 :Olá:  Bruno

Os actinodiscos são verdes...a máquina e o fotógrafo è que os pintou de azul  :yb665: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> Os actinodiscos são verdes...a máquina e o fotógrafo è que os pintou de azul


 :yb624:  Boa Jorge! Ora aí está um negócio de futuro:

"Pintamos os seus corais da cor que quiser"  :yb624: 

Lá se vão os meus frags de discos azuis.  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boa Jorge! Ora aí está um negócio de futuro:
> 
> "Pintamos os seus corais da cor que quiser" 
> 
> Lá se vão os meus frags de discos azuis.


 :Olá:  Bruno

Os actinos aparecem nas fotos anteriores azulados,fruto de só ter as lãmpadas azuis ligadas e simultãniamente do flash.
Uma foto com os mesmos...e se gostares deles è só apitares e levas uma teca.



Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Pela 1ª vez medi os TDSs da minha àgua de osmose visto a membrana estar já com 4 anos e o resultado foi de 8 ppms.
A pergunta que coloco è:Estes valores são bons,maus ou péssimos?
Grato pela a ajuda que possam dar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves
esses valores são óptimos ao fim de 4 anos, tem a ver com vários factores óbviamente, qualidade da água da torneira, quantidade de água utilizada etc. 
A minha menbrana tem 2 anos e mudei agora os outros filtros fiz a medição e tenho 10 ppms.
abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Jorge

Para 4 anos deve ser óptimo... mas péssimo para um aquário...
Pelo que sei... e não sou exemplo para ninguém na manutenção de um aquário, 1-2ppm! são motivo de troca de uma membrana.
Não é apenas os TDS, mas tudo o resto que passa... e com 10ppm, muita coisa passará para o aquário...

Bom, mas antes de gravar este post, pesquisei um pouco na net... e 8-10ppm afinal até são normais, onde 10ppm será o máximo.
Bom... fiquei perdido... pois tinha a ideia que 1-2ppm já seria justificativo de uma troca de membrana.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá amigo Jorge Neves
> esses valores são óptimos ao fim de 4 anos, tem a ver com vários factores óbviamente, qualidade da água da torneira, quantidade de água utilizada etc. 
> A minha menbrana tem 2 anos e mudei agora os outros filtros fiz a medição e tenho 10 ppms.
> abraço





> Boa noite Jorge
> 
> Para 4 anos deve ser óptimo... mas péssimo para um aquário...
> Pelo que sei... e não sou exemplo para ninguém na manutenção de um aquário, 1-2ppm! são motivo de troca de uma membrana.
> Não é apenas os TDS, mas tudo o resto que passa... e com 10ppm, muita coisa passará para o aquário...
> 
> Bom, mas antes de gravar este post, pesquisei um pouco na net... e 8-10ppm afinal até são normais, onde 10ppm será o máximo.
> Bom... fiquei perdido... pois tinha a ideia que 1-2ppm já seria justificativo de uma troca de membrana.
> 
> ...


 :Olá:  Amigo Afonso & Ferrer

Muito obrigado pela vossa ajuda (...),estou assim mais descansado.
Esta questão teve mesmo a haver só com a longevidade da membrana,pois o àqua não apresenta sinais de má qualidade da àgua (algas ou outras).
Um abraço 

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá bom dia 
de facto o Pedro Ferrer tem razão 10 ppm será o máximo, a partir daí dever ser substituida, é o que vou fazer de seguida.
abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Aproveitem e meçam também os TDS da água da torneira. A diferença entre as duas medidas pode ser um bom método para aferir o estado da membrana.

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Quero desejar a todos os amantes deste hooby e suas famílias um Santo e Feliz Natal,assim como um Novo Ano sem sobressaltos  :Xmascheers: 








Um abraço

Jorge Neves

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

----------


## João Seguro

O aquário continua bonito como sempre  :Wink: 

Um grande abraço e Boas festas!!

João Seguro

----------


## Jorge Neves

> O aquário continua bonito como sempre 
> 
> Um grande abraço e Boas festas!!
> 
> João Seguro



 :Olá:  João

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Um Santo Natal na companhia de todos quantos te são queridos  :Xmascheers: .

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde
Bom Natal e o desejo de um melhor 2012 .
abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa tarde
> Bom Natal e o desejo de um melhor 2012 .
> abraço
> afonso



 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Um Santo e Feliz Natal também para si e todos os seus e que o Novo Ano nos traga algo melhor  :Xmascheers: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## nuno trocado

Boas Jorge

Tive o prazer de ler aqui o seu topico e ver desde o inicio a evoluçao do ser aquario
e so tenho de lhe dar os parabens por isso, pois evoluiu muito e pelo que me apercebi 
ja tem aquario de agua salgada ainda eu so sabia o que era os de agua doce e mal!

Nota-se a experiencia que tem para manter essa diversidade de peixes e corais
sem falar nessas montiporas gigantes com uma cor espetacular 
imagino agora quando essas montiporas verde e roxa por baixo dessas xenias "branquinhas
que tambem nunca tinha visto tao brancas" ficarem do tamanho das outras vermelhas 
e com a cor que ja teêm vai ficar um contraste muito porreiro!

Realmente um aquario de referencia ate pela dedicaçao e gosto que tem pelo hobby!

Abraço Nuno Trocado

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge
> 
> Tive o prazer de ler aqui o seu topico e ver desde o inicio a evoluçao do ser aquario
> e so tenho de lhe dar os parabens por isso, pois evoluiu muito e pelo que me apercebi 
> ja tem aquario de agua salgada ainda eu so sabia o que era os de agua doce e mal!
> 
> Nota-se a experiencia que tem para manter essa diversidade de peixes e corais
> sem falar nessas montiporas gigantes com uma cor espetacular 
> imagino agora quando essas montiporas verde e roxa por baixo dessas xenias "branquinhas
> ...


 :Olá:  Nuno

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Para "Um Velho do Restelo" como eu e que não percebe nada de aquariofilia de reef (...),è sempre agradável receber elogios como o teu.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

----------


## nuno trocado

Ola Jorge

Como diria a minha avó "velhos sao os farrapos" e depois de ver um aquario
cheio de vida como o seu com tanto tempo e dizer que nao percebe nada de reef
entao o que sera de mim e outros menbros que estamos nisto a um, dois anos!

Abraço Nuno Trocado

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 
















...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde amigo Jorge Neves , dá sempre enorme gosto olhar para a qualidade de vida existente no seu sistema desde os peixes aos corais nota-se que estão em perfeitas condições e em franco desenvolvimento.
um abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

...










Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa tarde amigo Jorge Neves , dá sempre enorme gosto olhar para a qualidade de vida existente no seu sistema desde os peixes aos corais nota-se que estão em perfeitas condições e em franco desenvolvimento.
> um abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Quando passar aqui por perto diga,que sempre se arranja alguma coisa para compôr o seu.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Obrigado não esquecerei, agora irei menos vezes ao Algarve pois já vendi os meus aposentos mas, irei algumas vezes pelo menos entre a Primavera e o outono, depois eu contacto-o 
um abraço

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Para mim este é um dos melhores aquários que vejo aqui no forum.

Considero que ser um aquárofilista não é ter um colecionador de corais ou peixes, nem o dono de uma poça de água. Um aquárifilista tem uma filosofia e isto nota-se neste aquário.

----------


## João Seguro

como sempre as fotos estão brutais, grande aquário. Jorge e um filmezito? :P

----------


## nuno trocado

Muito Bom  :yb677: 
Um Sistema Cheio de Vida  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Caro Jorge,

Uma prova absoluta de que nestas coisas não há uma única via para o sucesso. Um sistema com esta longevidade apresentar-se com este aprumo é uma verdadeira inspiração.
Obrigado pela partilha!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Jorge

Pelas fotos, o sistema respira saúde!
Pelo que me lembro, o sistema não tem sump... o que na NMHO ainda dá mais crédito aos seus cuidados com o aqua.

Parabéns! E aquele espiríto de que já falámos!  :Smile: 

Abraço e Bom Ano 2012
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Para mim este é um dos melhores aquários que vejo aqui no forum.
> 
> Considero que ser um aquárofilista não é ter um colecionador de corais ou peixes, nem o dono de uma poça de água. Um aquárifilista tem uma filosofia e isto nota-se neste aquário.





> como sempre as fotos estão brutais, grande aquário. Jorge e um filmezito? :P





> Boa tarde Jorge
> 
> Pelas fotos, o sistema respira saúde!
> Pelo que me lembro, o sistema não tem sump... o que na NMHO ainda dá mais crédito aos seus cuidados com o aqua.
> 
> Parabéns! E aquele espiríto de que já falámos! 
> 
> Abraço e Bom Ano 2012
> Pedro Ferrer





> Muito Bom 
> Um Sistema Cheio de Vida 
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Trocado





> Caro Jorge,
> 
> Uma prova absoluta de que nestas coisas não há uma única via para o sucesso. Um sistema com esta longevidade apresentar-se com este aprumo é uma verdadeira inspiração.
> Obrigado pela partilha!


 :Olá: 

Obrigado a todos pelo feedback.

João
Não tenho máquina de geito para vídio,mas vou ver o que se pode arranjar.

Ferrer
È verdade...o meu sistema nunca teve sump...tem dois filtros externos de 1100 e 1300L respectivamente com bio-bolas (cravadas de filtradores),porcelanas e resinas. 
Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 




Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

:Palmas:  5* Jorge

----------


## Jorge Neves

> 5* Jorge



 :Olá:  João

Foi o que melhor consegui fazer  :yb620: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## nuno trocado

Tou de acordo com o Joao Seguro 5*

Pode nao ter uma boa maquina para video mas o cameraman ate esteve mt bem  :Palmas: 

Abraço
Nuno Trocado

----------


## João Castelo

> Para mim este é um dos melhores aquários que vejo aqui no forum.
> Considero que ser um aquárofilista não é ter um colecionador de corais ou peixes, nem o dono de uma poça de água. Um aquárifilista tem uma filosofia e isto nota-se neste aquário.


Não podia estar mais de acordo com estas palavras. Nem vale a pena acrescentar nada porque está tudo dito.




> :
> Ferrer
> È verdade...o meu sistema nunca teve sump...tem dois filtros externos de 1100 e 1300L respectivamente com bio-bolas (cravadas de filtradores),porcelanas e resinas. 
> Jorge Neves


Pois…. Um modelo completamente diferente daquele que é a minha linha de orientação e curiosamente aquela que sempre digo que está errada. Prova dada que não existem certezas e que existem excepções.

Vou seguindo com atenção as tuas intervenções que revelam sempre um grande conhecimento e uma grande maturidade quer na vida quer neste hobby, onde já andas há muitos anos.

Quando vieres para os lados de Lisboa diz porque tenho um grande prazer em te convidar para beber um café e , se der para ti, , mostrar-te a minha poça.

Um abraço

JC

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Não podia estar mais de acordo com estas palavras. Nem vale a pena acrescentar nada porque está tudo dito.
> 
> 
> 
> Pois. Um modelo completamente diferente daquele que é a minha linha de orientação e curiosamente aquela que sempre digo que está errada. Prova dada que não existem certezas e que existem excepções.
> 
> Vou seguindo com atenção as tuas intervenções que revelam sempre um grande conhecimento e uma grande maturidade quer na vida quer neste hobby, onde já andas há muitos anos.
> 
> Quando vieres para os lados de Lisboa diz porque tenho um grande prazer em te convidar para beber um café e , se der para ti, , mostrar-te a minha poça.
> ...


 :Olá:  Castelo

Obrigado pelo feedback e também pelo convite.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 








Abraços

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

cada vez melhor, essses actinodiscos são muitos bonitos

----------


## Jorge Neves

> cada vez melhor, essses actinodiscos são muitos bonitos


 :Olá:  Paulo

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Quanto aos actinodiscos!...referes-te aos verdes ou aos encarnados?
Se for aos verdes,talvez se arrange alguma coisa.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

















Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Jorge,

 :Palmas:  :yb677:  :Olá:  :Palmas: 

Grande aquário, vê-se que respira saúde e estabilidade.

Abraço,

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Muito bom

Jorge os corais que tens na parede de traz do aqua estão todos suportados em rocha?

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge,
> 
> 
> 
> Grande aquário, vê-se que respira saúde e estabilidade.
> 
> Abraço,


 :Olá:  André

Obrigado pelas tuas tuas palavras.
Força aí com o teu progecto (sem pressas e sem stress).
Um abraço




> Muito bom
> 
> Jorge os corais que tens na parede de traz do aqua estão todos suportados em rocha?


 :Olá:  Sérgio

Todos os corais são suportados em rocha,à excepção da montipora do lado direito que depois do problema com nudis só consegui salvar a que ficou no vidro...esta foi crescendo (em todos os sentidos) e acabou por se agregar também à rocha.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Cada vez melhor! Parabéns!

Agora uma questãozita.

Eu sempre pensei em sistemas para durarem anos e anos como o teu.

Tinha um com 7 anos que apenas uma catástrofe deitou abaixo.

Agora o maior problema que tive foi mesmo gerir os crescimentos dos corais e a consequente guerra química. Por exemplo a ricordeas e actinodiscus eram autênticas pragas. Aiptasias? Isso é praga de meninos.
Mesmo do lado dos SPS a coisa também não era nada pacífica. 

O que me parece é que num sistema destes, a longo prazo vai haver um número de espécies que acabam por se tornar absolutamente dominantes eliminando toda a concorrência. 

Resumindo... Como é que depois deste tempo todo ainda consegues essa diversidade brutal?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Cada vez melhor! Parabéns!
> 
> Agora uma questãozita.
> 
> Eu sempre pensei em sistemas para durarem anos e anos como o teu.
> 
> Tinha um com 7 anos que apenas uma catástrofe deitou abaixo.
> 
> Agora o maior problema que tive foi mesmo gerir os crescimentos dos corais e a consequente guerra química. Por exemplo a ricordeas e actinodiscus eram autênticas pragas. Aiptasias? Isso é praga de meninos.
> ...


 :Olá:  Nuno

Fico grato pelo teu interesse.
Quanto à tua questão:
1º :Não me preocupo minímamente se os corais crescem muito ou pouco,para mim o importante e com o sistema que tenho (com muitas limitações),è que cresçam e saudáveis.
2º :As espécies dominantes que referiste,com dedicação e paciência,tenho para elas uma cura,(...) irradicação através de podas.
3º : Quanto às guerras (químicas ou outras) com os SPS,as que tem havido (Montipora versus Acropora versos Hydnophora),simplesmente quando se tocam e se queimam mantêem a partir de aí essa fronteira,sem prejuíso ou stress no seu crescimento ou coloração.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Obrigado. Pois eu tenho aversão a andar com as minhas manápulas dentro de água (há quem lhe chame perguiça, lol!). 

No meu caso particular tive várias situações de ataques terminais de uma espécie a outras. Exemplo: actinodiscus a matrem-me uma Goniastrea e Ricordeas a despacharem-me uma Montipora perfeitamente saudável apenas num fim de semana.

Até tive guerras a 3. Uma Hydnophora a tentar despachar uma Acropora millepora que por sua vez estava a queimar um Sarcophyton. Ora para grande gozo da Acro, a Hydnophora perdia na guerra química com o Sarco. Resultado: a Acro começou a crescer de forma a manter o sarco entre ela e a hydnophora e até me pareceu que deixou de atacar o dito sarco que assim se tornou vital para ela.

São processos tão interessantes quanto lentos, lol! A coisa deve ter demorado para aí uns bons dois a três anos até as 3 espécies estabelecerem o seu acordo fronteiríço!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Obrigado. Pois eu tenho aversão a andar com as minhas manápulas dentro de água (há quem lhe chame perguiça, lol!). 
> 
> No meu caso particular tive várias situações de ataques terminais de uma espécie a outras. Exemplo: actinodiscus a matrem-me uma Goniastrea e Ricordeas a despacharem-me uma Montipora perfeitamente saudável apenas num fim de semana.
> 
> Até tive guerras a 3. Uma Hydnophora a tentar despachar uma Acropora millepora que por sua vez estava a queimar um Sarcophyton. Ora para grande gozo da Acro, a Hydnophora perdia na guerra química com o Sarco. Resultado: a Acro começou a crescer de forma a manter o sarco entre ela e a hydnophora e até me pareceu que deixou de atacar o dito sarco que assim se tornou vital para ela.
> 
> São processos tão interessantes quanto lentos, lol! A coisa deve ter demorado para aí uns bons dois a três anos até as 3 espécies estabelecerem o seu acordo fronteiríço!



Nuno

È como referes,são processos bastante interessantes e que quando me confronto com eles e porque sou fã de deixar a natureza seguir o seu curso,deixo o elástico esticar afim de poder aferir até onde posso deixar as coisas acontecerem.
Quanto às mãos dentro do àqua,todas as semanas por uma razão ou outra o faço e nunca veio mal ao sistema por esse motivo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Actualizando...














Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Parabéns. Muito bom.

Esses plates estão com umas cores muito boas.

JC

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Muito bom como sempre!

O Desjardini é absolutamente fantástico  :Smile: 
fui levado na tentação de comprar o Veliferum porque era muito amarelinho, mas o Desjardini é muito mais bonito.

Parabéns e um abraço,

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 




> Parabéns. Muito bom.
> 
> Esses plates estão com umas cores muito boas.
> 
> JC


Obrigado José
E não uso o que quer que seja,para além do tradicional balliing (manual),para que tenham essas cores.




> Muito bom como sempre!
> 
> O Desjardini é absolutamente fantástico 
> fui levado na tentação de comprar o Veliferum porque era muito amarelinho, mas o Desjardini é muito mais bonito.
> 
> Parabéns e um abraço,


André 

De facto são lindos...as fotos não lhe fazem juz.
Um abraço a ambos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

brutal o seu aquario corais e peixes. Parabens

----------


## PauloOliveira

Está muito bom Jorge ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Jorge Neves

> brutal o seu aquario corais e peixes. Parabens


 :Olá:  Pinto

Obrigado.




> Está muito bom Jorge ...
> 
> Abraço ..


 :Olá:  Paulo

Obrigado.
Força com o teu progecto...tenho acompanhado e tem tudo para ser um grande sistema.
Um abraço a ambos

Jorge Neves

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ...

Vamos ver como corre ..

Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Amigo Jorge Neves é uma beleza olhar para o seu reef
o meu nunca mais cresce, mas saber esperar é uma grande virtude ah! ah!
dentro de dias vou alterar a iluminação depois logo se vê , um abraço e boa continuação dessa vida saudável

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas..

QUE GRANDES CORAIS  :yb677: 

tem ai um lado esquerdo que quando os corais crescerem vai ficar também muito bom...umas euphillyas tambem ficavam muito bem nesse aquário...

cumps :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas..
> 
> QUE GRANDES CORAIS 
> 
> tem ai um lado esquerdo que quando os corais crescerem vai ficar também muito bom...umas euphillyas tambem ficavam muito bem nesse aquário...
> 
> cumps


 :Olá:  Paulo

O lado esqº ficou um pouco despido depois que a anémona se foi.
Assim estou a repovoá-lo com:"Pocilloporas Damicornis";"Montiporas" roxa,Purple,Verde tropa e Australiensis.





> Amigo Jorge Neves é uma beleza olhar para o seu reff
> o meu nunca mais cresce, mas saber esperar é uma grande virtude ah! ah!
> dentro de dias vou alterar a iluminação depois logo se vê , um abraço e boa continuação dessa vida saudável


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Como tudo na vida!!! (...) a seu tempo.
E para mim è aí que está o gozo do nosso hooby...vê-lo crescer.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Jorge,

Muito bom o reef, essas montiporas laranjas estão enormes  :SbOk3:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Assim estou a repovoá-lo com:"Pocilloporas Damicornis";"Montiporas" roxa,Purple,Verde tropa e Australiensis.


No meu sistema além das Montiporas também estou a gostar muito de Pocilloporas (Damicornis), óptimos crescimentos e é um coral bem bonito.

Acho uma óptima ideia essa repovoação. Já agora, das montiporas roxo e montipora purple tem fotos?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> No meu sistema além das Montiporas também estou a gostar muito de Pocilloporas (Damicornis), óptimos crescimentos e é um coral bem bonito.
> 
> Acho uma óptima ideia essa repovoação. Já agora, das montiporas roxo e montipora purple tem fotos?



 :Olá:  Artur

Obrigado pelo feedback.
Quanto às fotos,utiliso o tl.Nokia 6260 e a Kodak EasyShare C340 e a foto da roxa não dá para ver (fica desfocada) por estar demasiado atrás...segue a da purple com a qualidade possível.


Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## ulissesilva

Viva amigo Jorge
Não tenho comentado o seu aqua, mas de facto continua brilhante. Assim vale a pena ter estes mini-habitats em casa. Muitos parabens.
Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva amigo Jorge
> Não tenho comentado o seu aqua, mas de facto continua brilhante. Assim vale a pena ter estes mini-habitats em casa. Muitos parabens.
> Abraço


 :Olá:  amigo Ulisses

Bem haja.
Como vão as coisas com o seu sistema?
Um abraço e Boa Páscoa.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Lembram-se do meu bichinho...pois è...continua por cá.
Fotos tiradas ontem.




Jorge Neves

----------


## ulissesilva

[QUOTE=Jorge Neves;195906] :Olá:  amigo Ulisses

Bem haja.
Como vão as coisas com o seu sistema?
Um abraço e Boa Páscoa.

Obrigado.Espero que a sua tenha corrido bem.
Com alguma instabilidade, por muita falta de tempo ( nascimento do meu segundo filho a isso obriga), algumas precipitações ( que não foram por falta de avisos), mas com a esperança que um dia consiga ter o orgulho de ter um parecido com o seu.
Abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Um pequeno vídio com a desova de um dos meus "Rodacthys".


Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Seguro

Muito giro  :Wink:  Os camarões não perdem tempo, foram logo lá meter o nariz eheh

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: 
Que máximo :Palmas: 

Nunca tinha visto parece fumo... muito bonito :yb677:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

que porreiro :Pracima:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Muito giro  Os camarões não perdem tempo, foram logo lá meter o nariz eheh





> Que máximo
> 
> Nunca tinha visto parece fumo... muito bonito





> que porreiro



 :Olá: 

Obrigado a ambos pelos feedback.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  a todos

Depois de uma longa ausência por razões várias...umas fotos do estado actual.














Continua...

----------


## Jorge Neves

...














Espero que gostem.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Jorge, espero que a ausencia não tenha sido nada de grave e já vi que em nada afectou a "saude" do aqua.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite amigo Jorge Neves
faço votos para que esteja tudo bem consigo
quando olho para o seu layout, faz-me lembrar os documentários dos recifes de coral, está muito natural, respira saúde
um abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Bom tê-lo de volta!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> 


Boas Jorge,

Os corais estão com bom aspecto  :SbOk3:  Esse da foto, do lado esquerdo, será uma Acropora Valida? Efflorecens?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas Jorge,
> 
> Os corais estão com bom aspecto  Esse da foto, do lado esquerdo, será uma Acropora Valida? Efflorecens?




 :Olá:  Artur

È uma "Válida".
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge, espero que a ausencia não tenha sido nada de grave e já vi que em nada afectou a "saude" do aqua.





> Olá boa noite amigo Jorge Neves
> faço votos para que esteja tudo bem consigo
> quando olho para o seu layout, faz-me lembrar os documentários dos recifes de coral, está muito natural, respira saúde
> um abraço





> Boa noite
> 
> Bom tê-lo de volta!
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer





Olá a todos

Obrigado pelo vosso feedback.
A minha esposa tem tido alguns problemas que sem serem graves acarretam alguma atenção e cuidado,tanto que vai ser operada dia 10 do próximo mês...e sabem como è...consultas,deslocações exames,etc.
Um abraço aos três.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Como podem ver o meu bichinho continua cà.







Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Olá Jorge
O sistema "respira" saúde e aproveito para apresentar votos de saúde e rápido restabelecimento



Estas peças acima, acropora válida e parece ser um Hydnophora têm bom aspecto e são peças exigentes, ora isso também é um bom indicador de boa saúde do sistema.

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá Jorge
> O sistema "respira" saúde e aproveito para apresentar votos de saúde e rápido restabelecimento
> 
> 
> 
> Estas peças acima, acropora válida e parece ser um Hydnophora têm bom aspecto e são peças exigentes, ora isso também é um bom indicador de boa saúde do sistema.


 :Olá:  Pedro

Obrigado pelo feedback.
È de facto uma Hydnophpora a caminho dos dois anos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## miguelcarreira

E a válida é um excelente barometro, mal alguma coisa falta ou piora ela apaga logo as "luzes" voltando a acendelas quando estabiliza.

Que tudo corra bem com a esposa.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Jorge,

Nas fotos transparece um aquário maduro e estável, os corais estão muito bonitos e com ar saudável. Os Parazoanthus gracilis têm muito tempo? Crescem bem?

Esse _Acanthurus triostegus_ está magnífico. Pondero introduzir também um no meu aquário, que comida é que ele gosta mais? Algum conselho para esta espécie?

Desejos de rápidas melhoras para a esposa.

abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> E a válida é um excelente barometro, mal alguma coisa falta ou piora ela apaga logo as "luzes" voltando a acendelas quando estabiliza.
> 
> Que tudo corra bem com a esposa.



 :Olá:  Miguel

A Válida è de facto um bom barómetro da saúde do àqua.
Obigado pelos votos da minha esposa.




> Olá Jorge,
> 
> Nas fotos transparece um aquário maduro e estável, os corais estão muito bonitos e com ar saudável. Os Parazoanthus gracilis têm muito tempo? Crescem bem?
> 
> Esse _Acanthurus triostegus_ está magnífico. Pondero introduzir também um no meu aquário, que comida é que ele gosta mais? Algum conselho para esta espécie?
> 
> Desejos de rápidas melhoras para a esposa.
> 
> abraço


 :Olá:  Ricardo

O Triostegus não è esquesito,come de tudo...granulado;flocos;mysis;artémia e comida preparada...no intervalo das refeições anda sempre a pastar.
Obrigado pelos votos da minha esposa que è operada na quarta-feira.
Um abraço a ambos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 















Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Jorge

Há coisas engraçadas, há bastante tempo que não vinha ao forum, a vida profissional não tem dado descanso. No entanto, como não recebia nenhum feedback do seu aqua, no meu mail (tenho o seu post como "acompanhado", resolvi vir ver como estava, parece que adivinhou e publicou estas fotos espectaculares  :Palmas: .

Espero que tenha corrido tudo bem com a sua esposa.

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá amigo Jorge Neves
faço minhas as palavras da Florbela
um grande abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Jorge
> 
> Há coisas engraçadas, há bastante tempo que não vinha ao forum, a vida profissional não tem dado descanso. No entanto, como não recebia nenhum feedback do seu aqua, no meu mail (tenho o seu post como "acompanhado", resolvi vir ver como estava, parece que adivinhou e publicou estas fotos espectaculares .
> 
> Espero que tenha corrido tudo bem com a sua esposa.


 :Olá:  Florbela

Obrigado pela atenção que dá aos meus post's
Quanto à minha esposa,tem corrido tudo bem,pelo que fico grato pelo interesse.




> Olá amigo Jorge Neves
> faço minhas as palavras da Florbela
> um grande abraço



Olá amigo Afonso

Agradeço o feedback e também o interesse no bem estar da minha esposa.
Agora diga-me...com vai a remontada do seu sistema!?
Para quando uma visita a Santo André?
Um abraço para ambos

Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa tarde amigo Jorge Neves, folgo muito em saber que a esposa vai melhor.
estou em falta consigo pois prometi a visita mas não deu, eu explico: vinha de Aljezur com uns peixes ensacados há já algum tempo e por receio da demora, fiz a agulha direito a casa.
mas hei-de fazer uma visita nem que vá propositadamente a sua casa pois vai servir de passeio, para quebrar o tédio que passo por aqui.
o meu sistema no verão sofreu um colapso, pois fiquei 20 horas sem energia eléctrica, e os duros foram todos, e alguns peixes, enfim coisas que acontecem, entretanto já refeito, resolvi montar na garagem mais uns aquários para voltar a criar Bangais.
quando houver novidades logo lhe digo.
uma abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Olá boa tarde amigo Jorge Neves, folgo muito em saber que a esposa vai melhor.
> estou em falta consigo pois prometi a visita mas não deu, eu explico: vinha de Aljezur com uns peixes ensacados há já algum tempo e por receio da demora, fiz a agulha direito a casa.
> mas hei-de fazer uma visita nem que vá propositadamente a sua casa pois vai servir de passeio, para quebrar o tédio que passo por aqui.
> o meu sistema no verão sofreu um colapso, pois fiquei 20 horas sem energia eléctrica, e os duros foram todos, e alguns peixes, enfim coisas que acontecem, entretanto já refeito, resolvi montar na garagem mais uns aquários para voltar a criar Bangais.
> quando houver novidades logo lhe digo.
> uma abraço



 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Só agora dei pelo seu feedback,mas como estivemos ontém à conversa...
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 
















Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boas amigo Jorge Neves
é bom não deixar morrer este tópico , pois sempre temos onde nos deliciarmos com a sua dedicação, que eu ainda não alcancei.
está melhor que da ultima vez, parabéns boa continuação.
um abraço
afonso

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite Jorge

É bom saber que está bem!

Abraco
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas amigo Jorge Neves
> é bom não deixar morrer este tópico , pois sempre temos onde nos deliciarmos com a sua dedicação, que eu ainda não alcancei.
> está melhor que da ultima vez, parabéns boa continuação.
> um abraço
> afonso


 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Obrigado.
Tenho reparado...e com muita pena minha...este "Forum" estar a padecer de uma enfermidade passivel de ser letal.
Sei que poderá ser dos tempos difíceis (?) que atravessamos e como tal consequência das muitas desistências do hooby...contudo faço votos para que me engane e este estado não seja mais que um momento passageiro.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves




> Boa noite Jorge
> 
> É bom saber que está bem!
> 
> Abraco
> Pedro Ferrer



 :Olá:  Pedro

Obrigado.
Não tenho dado muitas notícias, porque poucas tenho para dar.
Assim de tempos a tempos vou mostrando a manutenção e evolução,de uma paixão que ainda vou conseguindo alimentar.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 










Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Fantástico Jorge, corais bem bonitos!

Os dois Siganus dão-se bem juntos? Nunca experimentei mas é um peixe de que gosto muito.

abraço

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boas
Amigo Jorge Neves , folgo em saber notícias suas, pelo menos através do seu belo sistema que continua em plena forma.
pegando no "poste" do Ricardo, eu tenho um Siganos unimaculatus e tentei introduzir outro mas o mais antigo matou-o, incúria da minha parte.
um abraço
até breve

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Fantástico Jorge, corais bem bonitos!
> 
> Os dois Siganus dão-se bem juntos? Nunca experimentei mas é um peixe de que gosto muito.
> 
> abraço


 :Olá:  Ricardo

Como entraram ao mesmo tempo e do mesmo tamanho,não houve problemas ( pelo menos até agora e já fez 1 ano ).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves







> Olá boas
> Amigo Jorge Neves , folgo em saber notícias suas, pelo menos através do seu belo sistema que continua em plena forma.
> pegando no "poste" do Ricardo, eu tenho um Siganos unimaculatus e tentei introduzir outro mas o mais antigo matou-o, incúria da minha parte.
> um abraço
> até breve



 :Olá:  amigo Afonso

Foi uma pena.
Se o amigo introduzir um outro mas de tamanho igual,para além de dois ou três dias de arruaça nada mais acontece ( esta è pelo menos,
a experiência que acompanhei num àqua de um amigo aqui de Santo André).
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo Bio

Boas esse aquario parece estar muito bom pena as fotos não transmitirem a imagem real do mesmo....

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas esse aquario parece estar muito bom pena as fotos não transmitirem a imagem real do mesmo....



 :Olá:  Paulo

Assim è de facto...com telemóvel não ficam grande coisa.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

Viva

O meu bichinho por cá continua...




mais...








Continua...

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Amigo Jorge Neves
um grande abraço, é sempre bom saber notícias suas.
o seu recife continua de vento em popa.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Jorge Neves

continuação...












e por hoje è tudo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá

Passados estes anos é sempre com satisfação que vejo aquários "resistirem" anos...  sim, porque com a informação que temos todos hoje disponível na Net, basta o aquarista decidir-se o que quer quer manter no aquário e soluções eficazes para montagens existem sempre muitas. Porém,,,, aquários com a anos.... poucos. É esse o desafio que se coloca ao aquarista responsável. Não é montar um aquário, é ter uma aquário montado por anos. Este é um dos que pode vir a somar uma bonita "idade" 


Parabéns Jorge

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Jorge.

Estou com o Julio,já sao uns anitos que muita gente nao consegue atingir,nao preçisamos de ter um aquario com espeçies XPTO como a maioria quer ter para fazer a diferença, devemos ter o que nos gostamos edisfrutar do nosso hobby sem inventar ou querer ser superior,e esse teu aquario é exemplo disso, bonito com muita vitalidade e com boas e saudaveis espeçies, e isso é o importante.
Dou-te os meus parabens e realmente é bom ver que segues o hobby com alma e coraçao.
Vai actualizando, pois gostava que com a tua ajuda e os demais membros conseguissemos por de novo em marcha o Reefforum.
Parabens novamente!!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Amigo Jorge Neves
> um grande abraço, é sempre bom saber notícias suas.
> o seu recife continua de vento em popa.
> abraço
> afonso





> Olá
> 
> Passados estes anos é sempre com satisfação que vejo aquários "resistirem" anos...  sim, porque com a informação que temos todos hoje disponível na Net, basta o aquarista decidir-se o que quer quer manter no aquário e soluções eficazes para montagens existem sempre muitas. Porém,,,, aquários com a anos.... poucos. É esse o desafio que se coloca ao aquarista responsável. Não é montar um aquário, é ter uma aquário montado por anos. Este é um dos que pode vir a somar uma bonita "idade" 
> 
> 
> Parabéns Jorge





> Boas Jorge.
> 
> Estou com o Julio,já sao uns anitos que muita gente nao consegue atingir,nao preçisamos de ter um aquario com espeçies XPTO como a maioria quer ter para fazer a diferença, devemos ter o que nos gostamos edisfrutar do nosso hobby sem inventar ou querer ser superior,e esse teu aquario é exemplo disso, bonito com muita vitalidade e com boas e saudaveis espeçies, e isso é o importante.
> Dou-te os meus parabens e realmente é bom ver que segues o hobby com alma e coraçao.
> Vai actualizando, pois gostava que com a tua ajuda e os demais membros conseguissemos por de novo em marcha o Reefforum.
> Parabens novamente!!!!



 :Olá: 

Obrigado a todos.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Cardoso

boas

pois posso dizer-vos , que tenho 30 anos e vivi no prédio ao lado do jorge quando era criança.
lembro-me de ter uns 4 ou 5 anos e já o Jorge tinha um aquario enorme em casa.
digo que foi um dos "culpados" de eu hoje ter aquarios.
sempre que falo de salgados , lembro-me sempre do jorge.
lembrem-se que isto hoje é muito mais facil , há 30 anos atras não havia internet , e o acesso á informação era muito complicado...

Jorge um grande abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Foi com satisfação que li o teu post...estava anos luz de tal poder acontecer.
Obrigado pelo teu testemunho...e apraz-me saber que de alguma forma te contaminei com o "virus" da Aquáriofilia marinha.
Dá notícias e se precisares de algum coralito não te cuibas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá: 

Mais umas fotos tiradas dias 28/29 de Setembro.









A minha "Válida" apareceu-me à perto de duas semana com algumas pontas ratadas,o que julguei ser provocado pelos "Vulpinus",pois de quando em vez via-os a debicar no meio delas.
A noite passada para meu espanto quando fui ver do meu bichinho,dou com um carangueijo peludo com uns 4/5cm,o que explica (penso eu) o que se está a passar.
A verdade è que a única coisa que hà muito entra no àqua è a àgua de reposição e a natural das poucas TPAs que faço.
Quer isto dizer que a àgua natural mesmo filtrada através de 3 camadas de Dralon,as coisas acontecem...seja...existem uma miríade de seres em forma larvar,muitos dos quais não são visíveis a olho nu,que acabam por nos pregar destas partidas...a surpreza è ainda maior quando deixo repousar a àgua 2 ou 3 meses.
Contingências...vamos ver no que isto dá.

----------


## Jorge Neves

Mais umas quantas...







Um abraço
Jorge Neves

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Boa amigo Jorge Neves 
mais uma vez nos delicia com o seu sistema.
é pena este fórum estar um pouco adormecido, pois na água salgada tem sido imbatível, eu continuo a utilizá-lo pelo menos para colher informações.
parece qua a rapaziada anda um pouco arredada.
bom cá pelos meus lados a criação de Bangais continua , tem sido o meu intretém.
quando vier ver o seu filho a Alverca diga para tomar-mos um cafezinho.
abraço
afonso

----------


## Raul Bernardino

Boa noite a todos e em especial ao amigo Jorge,

Eu estou arredado há demasiado tempo dos aquas e estou tentado a voltar  :Smile: 

Estive algumas horas a seguir estes seus posts.

Parabéns pela continuidade num mundo de rápida mudança.

Abraço,

Raul

----------

